# Broken Oven Hob glass



## snooker (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Can anyone help a novice camper?
We have unfortunately broken the glass hob that protects the rear window covering whilst cooking.
Its for a cramer CE94- EK2000. Do I need to replace like for like?, or can I fit some safety glass if I can buy locally?
Not sure how precise all this is.

Many thanks,

Chris.
07968749 978


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Hymer glass hob cover got broken earlier this year and after telephoning around we found the lowest price by far was from
C A K Tanks and it arrived within 2 days.
Some were nearly double price and yes it was a genuine SMEV part.

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

I notice that you are not a full member.
May I suggest that you become a full member on here as lots of information is available and for free


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

snooker said:


> We have unfortunately broken the glass hob that protects the rear window covering whilst cooking. Its for a cramer CE94- EK2000. Do I need to replace like for like?, or can I fit some safety glass if I can buy locally?


Not quite sure which bit is broken.

My hob has a glass top which hinges down onto the hob and acts as a surface when the hob is not in use, and then lifts up when it is.

I did think about what I might do if it were to be broken - especially when some friend's naughty child CLIMBED on top of it.

I suppose one could try to find the manufacturer. But if it is just a special glass, a good glass merchant could probably fix it.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We (well, alright, I..) broke our lid earlier in the year - ours was shaped, and with a black edge, so a "proper" manufacturer's replacement was maybe a better bet than generic safety glass?

Why not google your make and model and see what comes up?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Solwaybuggier said:


> We (well, alright, I..) broke our lid earlier in the year - ours was shaped, and with a black edge, so a "proper" manufacturer's replacement was maybe a better bet than generic safety glass?


I'm sure you're right. But just in case, I know a glazier in London and they will do any thickness, any type, and colour the edges anything you want.

I have previously gone in with a cardboard cut out of a shape, and they will make the glass exactly to fit.

So if you don't get anywhere with the manufacturer, there are other possibilities.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Our Hymer glass hob cover got broken earlier this year and after telephoning around we found the lowest price by far was from
> C A K Tanks and it arrived within 2 days.
> Some were nearly double price and yes it was a genuine SMEV part.
> 
> ...


Our Genuine SMEV hinged glass hob cover with finger holes and hinge holes pre drilled cost just over £50 from CAK.
We did have quotes of up to £116 from other dealers.
We did not think that the £50 approx that we paid was bad at all and certainly not worth messing about with any alternative fixture.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Magnum Motorhomes may be able to help.

Last week I had to replace the glass door on my SMEV Grill.

Contacted all the usual places, CAK Tanks, Leisure Spares and Magnum.

Magnum had stock and was cheap, the others either didn't have stock or cost quite a bit more.

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

Our glass griil door disintegrated earlier this year and have not replaced it .
Ireckon its abit daft using glass, why not stainless steel ?


norm


----------



## snooker (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you, that may be a good option.


----------



## HMFIC (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All,

My Smev 4 ring gas hob does not have a glass cover /lid. Does anyone know if it is possible to buy one which can be retro fitted which will give me a little more work top space when in the kitchen area.

Not sure what modle it is as I am not nearthe MH at this moment but is on a 1996 Mobilvetta Euroyacht 180

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I replaced our glass one last year after I scratched it rather badly.
Looked at replacing with 3mm Stainless but they wanted more for the raw material than a glass replacement cost.
Ours was £35.

Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Maybe not the cheapest but a service second to none is >Leisure Spares<


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Been there, done that, big glass jug jumped out of the cupboard and smashed itself and the glass top.
Got a new top from Leisure shop (mentioned above), however the hinge design changed a few years ago (mines a 2003) if yours is around the same age you also need to replace the stainless steel side sections that have the hinge holes as they have moved and changed shape. I obtained these from CAK (again, mentioned above). You will need to take the cooker out to get at the various screws etc. Pull it out 'till you can get behind it to remove the gas feed pipe (you need to undo all the screws at the front first, of course), then slide out. Have something ready to support it.
Remove side hinge strips and replace then fit the glass top. Reverse procedure to re-install the cooker.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

By the way if you do have to remove the side strips then you will need to drill the rivets out. It is best to replace with new rivets when you fit the new side strips as self tappers will sit proud of the surface, if you have a tight fit to get the stove back in it may not go unless you route out the sides of the worktop to make a channel for the screw heads to go through.


----------

